# Brother MFC-290C keeps printing blank pages!



## nootykat (Jan 4, 2010)

So I've done everything but throw the thing out the window! I recently installed this printer on to my new I Mac only to find the printer cartridges were empty. Great. Installed brand new Brother cartridges. The printer sounds like it's printing but it keeps printing blank pages. I reinstalled the drivers. Still printing blank pages. I turned the thing off and on. Still blank pages. Any other suggestions? 

Please help!


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Sounds like clogged nozzles... Not much you can do beside cleanings.


----------

